# Jamie Eason Photo Gallery



## Arnold (Dec 8, 2007)

I created a photo gallery for Jamie Eason: 

Jamie Eason - Bodybuilding & Fitness Photo Gallery - Powered by PhotoPost

currently 124 pics, hopefully I will find more.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 8, 2007)

up to 150 pics.


----------



## KentDog (Dec 9, 2007)

I've got to say, I'm not into bodybuilding girls in general, but one girl really does it for me. I think Jamie Eason is easily the hottest girl in bodybuilding. I usually don't even like girls with short hair, but she rocks it real well.


----------



## Witchblade (Dec 9, 2007)

KentDog said:


> I've got to say, I'm not into bodybuilding girls in general, but one girl really does it for me. I think Jamie Eason is easily the hottest girl in bodybuilding. I usually don't even like girls with short hair, but she rocks it real well.


What the Asian said.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 9, 2007)

KentDog said:


> I've got to say, I'm not into bodybuilding girls in general, but one girl really does it for me. I think Jamie Eason is easily the hottest girl in bodybuilding. I usually don't even like girls with short hair, but she rocks it real well.



she is not really "bodybuilding" though she competes in figure and does fitness modeling.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 9, 2007)

does she even compete anymore?  i was under the impression that she just models now.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 9, 2007)

P-funk said:


> does she even compete anymore?  i was under the impression that she just models now.



not really sure, her website is "under construction", I do know that she is now the "Bodybuilding.com Girl".


----------



## KentDog (Dec 9, 2007)

Prince said:


> not really sure, her website is "under construction", I do know that she is now the "Bodybuilding.com Girl".


Where is "our" girl?


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 9, 2007)

KentDog said:


> Where is "our" girl?



dontstop??


----------



## Arnold (Dec 10, 2007)

KentDog said:


> Where is "our" girl?



Gena DiMaggio - my wife


----------



## Matt Taylor (Dec 10, 2007)

Prince said:


> not really sure, her website is "under construction", I do know that she is now the "Bodybuilding.com Girl".



I noticed that too. Weight loss marketing is a very tough venue to break into. So why try to reinvent the wheel when you can market yourself on one of the biggest bodyweight websites in the world?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 11, 2007)

Never heard of her


----------



## vortrit (Dec 11, 2007)

Thanks for that. No matter how bummed I am pics of her always make me feel a little better.


----------

